# Looking for a tutorial on the Hatteras Cast



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Can someone point me to a step by step video tutorial on the Hatteras Cast? I have seen plenty of videos of folks casting Hatteras style. I’m looking for something more instructional. Does anyone break the cast down piece by piece? I was casting Sunday and trying to figure out the best path for the rod tip and the best way to get my left arm straight for the pull. I cast fine, just looking for a little video tune-up.

Thanks, Jeremy


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I see plenty on You Tube by Tommy farmer.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7CSXF9-b3s&feature=c4-overview&list=UUhVpkGvTRLk-41c4Nwd-X9Q

Tommy


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Tommy,

I think he might be looking for a diagram of the Hatteras Cast, but I haven't seen anything like that online.

Dave


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

He said video tutorial... 

Tommy


----------

